# Maserati 3200 / M3 / S4



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I 'need' to change the car... 

I need more than just 2 seats however so the Tuscan that I really want is out of the question. Looking at an S4 next week and am not really too sure about an M3 as, lookswise, it's very similar to mine (I know it's very different underneath!!) and I like to feel that everythings new when upgrading!

Thoughts on the above would be helpful - cheers...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What's your budget?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Bout Â£35 max I guess..


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

S4 Cab + a visit to AMD


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> S4 Cab + a visit to AMD


Not for that price I don't think..

Thinking that the 3200 might be the way forward but I guess I need to test drive one first.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Now you know what I'll answer to that one . . .

When I chose mine I harked back to the early days of TT ownership - headturning, small community of wavers, exclusivity and looking out of the window at whats in the drive in the morning thinking I've done rather well for myself!

Try the following sentances:

I drive an audi

I drive a BMW

I drive a Maserati.

See which suits you best!

Any questions on the maser just pm me.

Best regards.

p.s. If you get a Maser you'll have to get a duke to keep up with the Italian theme . . .


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> p.s. If you get a Maser you'll have to get a duke to keep up with the Italian theme . . .


Got one already  

Cheers for the replies - I ponder over it this weekend... :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > S4 Cab + a visit to AMD
> ...


For some bizarre reason i put 'cab' in there.  I think it was becasue my initial thought as i was typing was M3 Cab. What i meant was a normal S4 plus a trip to AMD.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Thats been my thought process so far - am seeing one next week. Then I started thinking, what else? I reckon a drive of the S4 will seal it tho...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget the maser is a totally different driving experience to the above. My boss (busa _and _ GSXR1000 owener) likens the maser to a bike due to the responsivness of the throttle and directness of steering.

If you havn't driven one really try it.

Dave


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

We don't know what car you drive at the moment? you don't have a siggy! with the name R1 i guess you ride a bike? (Yamaha) :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's time for some test drives. I'm not even gonna bother saying go the S4 AmD route as it may not be what you're after. The Massa, M3 and S4 are all very different types of car.

What a nightmare decision! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> What a nightmare decision! :wink:


Exactly what i thought. Just being in the position to have these decisions to make is great. I can't really say which i'd go for, but the Maser would defo be right up their & having seen Davids, they look stunning.

Good luck. If it was me though, the M3 would be fairly low on my list, although an excellent performer, they just don't do it for me (IMHO).


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Cheers for the replies - the mazza is starting to win me over.....David_A you have pm.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd have the maserati. Beautiful cars.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Maserati.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I borrowed a 3200 GT some time ago.
Best thing about it (IMO of course) was the quality of
the interior finish; it made the TT look cheap!!!!!
And I loved the power ...... but....

I hated the lack of room in the footwell and the position of the pedals;
unless you have tiny feet you could be in all sorts of trouble.
I also found the brakes wanting after exploiting the amazing power.

And those 'boomerang' rear lights :lol: :lol:

I looked at it on the drive and thought:-
On the whole a really nice car but I'm glad that I'm
not suffering the depriciation or the running costs.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You get used the pedals - I've got size 13s and am now OK with it. Brakes are good - don't forget its a damn sight bigger than a TT!

Get an old one and someone else has taken the depreciation hit!

Also R1 forgot to mention = newer cars had fixed price servicing, mine is an older one so doesn't. Nothing to do with the warranty.

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Well how was it then?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dealer messing me about a bit - should be in the next few days. :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

David_A said:


> You get used the pedals - I've got size 13s and am now OK with it.
> 
> Dave


The friend who lent it to me didn't have time to get used to
the pedals before he put the car through his garage doors :!: :!:


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Maserati - great looks and that engine - drove one a couple of years ago ago, s**t quick, shame about the auto box


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Easy peasy, Maserati squeezy.


----------

